# On the Boo Tube



## mark (Oct 18, 2002)

Check out this new video we just posted on our site. Kinda creepy. 

http://www.frightcatalog.com/bootube/Talking+Vampire+Head-1017006/


----------



## Scare Shack (Oct 2, 2005)

Cool, makes me wanna buy it!


----------

